# Avalon tec one carbon or Avalon tec x recurve sight



## MockNugget (Oct 4, 2019)

Thinking of replacing my crappy cartel focus k sight. I chose Avalon tec one the carbon version and the avalon tec x recurve sight not the compound version. I am wondering what is the differences of the two. More finer adjustments for the tec x?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Seams there are several. If you buy a affordable recurve sight. make sure to re-apply blue lock-tight to all set screws. Or they start loosen up and they start falling off after 10-20 sessions in the grass or on the floor.....
Blue lock-tight is ment to dis assembel with normal handtools. stops nuts and bolts to vibrate loose. 

I lost 4 setscrews myself before i was smart enough to start using lock-tight. +200$ sights doesnt need to glue and turn ratio is much higher, and ofc fit and finish. 1 click transaltion to movement of the arrow on the target at given distance. 

Seams tec X got no quick adjustment to elevation. But maybe better micro adjustment. And quick detach the sight block. 

Tec one got quick adjustment to elevation. 

*Tec X* There is 3 versions. 3" short compound, long. 9" version is the recruve version. "Avalon Tec X Olympic Sight"

*VSC-A-QT407-301*
TEC X 
- Color : Black/Black
- Lightweight sight
- *Micro adjust elevation and windage*
- 3rd axis leveling
-* Quick detach aperture block*
- 10/32 threads
- Available in Right or Left handed



*VSD-A-TR1003-104* 101 black, blue is 102, Red 103, Grey 104, 

CARBON TEC ONE
- Color: Black/smoke
- Recurve sight
- Carbon
-Lightweight
*-Quick release fast vertical adjustment*
- 9" extension
- Windage and elevation adjustment
- 8/32 Ring pin incl.
- RH and LH available
- Incl. Soft case

https://archersgear.com/search.php?brand=avalon&searchq=sight

Tec X 9" version








Tec One 9" Carbon








Tec one 9" Aluminium.


----------



## MockNugget (Oct 4, 2019)

I am now leaning towards the tec one carbon but still troubled if tec x has better micro adjustment. Need more info! Thanks for the comparison pic though


----------



## ReeceWP (Apr 24, 2016)

I run a session with a bunch of youth archers and some of them have the Tec one sight. It is definitely a good sight for the money, but I would argue is very much a beginner sight. Some of my archers that have the sight recently found out they are missing up to 3 of the locking screws on the sides of the sight. It also has troubles with the knobs being very difficult to turn as they get very stiff in certain sections of the threads. I had one of my new archers buy a new one today and it already was difficult to twist the knobs in sections. For a beginner I would highly recommend this sight but for an intermediate archer or above I would recommend something a bit higher end. I hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MockNugget (Oct 4, 2019)

Can you suggest one? Except for the dual click not a fan of sights that doesn’t click when you turn the knob


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Maybe try used. I got a used Shibuya dual click for about US$100 on flea-bay here in Oz and I dare say you’ll have more choice.

Vertical adjustment and windage both click. It does have a lock screw on the vertical adjustment but I wouldn’t think this is a problem for grownups...


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

MockNugget said:


> I am now leaning towards the tec one carbon but still troubled if tec x has better micro adjustment. Need more info! Thanks for the comparison pic though


I use several (5, i think) Tec-X sights and haven't had a problem with them.. That's basically because they're the same as the older Sure-Loc FITA sights with slightly smaller knobs. Not sure if they contact with Feradyne or if they purchased the tooling, but they're the same otherwise.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MockNugget (Oct 4, 2019)

tassie_devil said:


> Maybe try used. I got a used Shibuya dual click for about US$100 on flea-bay here in Oz and I dare say you’ll have more choice.
> 
> Vertical adjustment and windage both click. It does have a lock screw on the vertical adjustment but I wouldn’t think this is a problem for grownups...


I never actually knew the dual click does click, thought it was the same as my crappy focus sight, actually adding it to my list. I’ll think about it


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Mock,

One thing to keep in mind also is that the Avalon carbon and alum versions are very beefy (and heavy) and most of the time having a lighter sight like the shibuya dual click will be easier to handle (and give you more capacity to put weights where you want them - on your stabilizers.)


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

The Win & Win WS-600 is in the same price range as the Dual Click and I really love mine. All aluminum and carbon - not a piece of molded polycarbonate in sight (pun intended). Something to consider.

A friend of mine has an Avalon Tec One (all aluminum) and despite being heavier than a K sight, it's not really heavy enough that I'd call it beefy. It's noticeably lighter weight than the old Sure-Loc sight I had for my compound years ago. I personally wouldn't worry about its weight causing handling issues. I don't mind the Avalon sight, but the screws do work loose unless you use some Loc-Tite on them.


----------

